# Pregnant cat advice needed



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

I have the stud owner on hand if needed but also would like other experience too?

My cat is due in 2 weeks. She's pedigree and I sent her to stud. She's been scanned with 2 min but fairly stressed so wasn't sure if to 2nd scan a week before due for number of kittens?

I've got her a box and bedding in her room (and my other cats), where her litter trays food etc is..its her comfy room she's happy in there. But I was thinking also make her another space downstairs (box/litter tray). Any advice please ?

She has a bed downstairs too. But this is my first litter. They are all spoken for (upto 6!) before anyone jumps on me (done before breeding I had a list). Anymore than 6 they just stay here. I'm keeping 1 min s well.

Is a whelping box a better idea ?

I assume she will most likely birth on my bed or carpet which is fine.

Any advice welcome. She's being fed kitten food, premium food and constantly topped up with fresh water and as much food as she wants. 
Thanks!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I have never scanned a pregnant cat, it's simply not worth putting the queen through that sort of stress, plus the potential risk of her picking up an infection while there. 

I always move my queens to the room I wish them to give birth in around a week prior to the due date so they are well settled in. I do not allow any other cats into this room.
I have their birthing box already set up and I use wifi cameras linked to my mobile so I can watch without disturbing her. Whelping boxes are not suitable for cats as they usually prefer an enclosed, private space to give birth in; although I did once have a girl give birth in the litter tray, a highly undesirable place!! 
A cardboard box covered with a towel or blanket will suffice, or you can buy a kittening pen made specifically for the purpose.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you for your reply  

The current room she has is shared with her best mate, she won't be locked in any room she utterly freaks out and claws. So i can't do that. The doors always open for her and has been since she arrived here 

She has her room with everything in (upstairs), and spends most of her time now upstairs as she seems most comfortable here. But on my landing rather than in her room. 

I've got a baby video monitor which is my lads old one which I will.set up to watch her too. I don't plan on sleeping when the kittens come.

I also won't scan again you are right about the stress


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Like TM I’ve never scanned a pregnant cat and don’t see the need in a healthy pregnancy.

we also move the girls about a week before, set up with their birthing box to get settled before birth. This also stops kittens getting moved around the house after birth. 

While many will co-raise litters or have a non pregnant buddy assist some girls don’t want other cats around and can attack them closer to or after birth so do set up a different space than the ones the cats share in case.

hopefully by ‘pedigree’ you mean registered as a breeding cat not just a pet and all breed appropriate testing done.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks. I will set her up in another bedroom for now separately. So the other cat dosent need to be near her.

Shes tica reg as is the stud


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I always had my girls in the kitten room to keep the kittens safe but the girls were allowed out to see their friends. I agree there is no point in scanning simply because it is not accurate. I had a girl my vet was particularly attached to and he said he would like to see how many kittens she had because she was younger than my girls usually were with her first litter. (Long story.) He said there were two live kittens. I don't know what happened to the other one because very shortly afterwards she gave birth to one.

Cats usually prefer to give birth in a dark private place. I kept the curtains closed in the kitten room until the babies' eyes were open even though the kittening box had a curtain across the front.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you. So inshould leave her still in the room she's always been in?

She has litter trays food and her new bed in there too?

If she chooses to birth in my room thats absolutely fine. Jut want to give her a space she's happy in.

Anything I need for birth except 100 towels, scissors? Coffee...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Amber2602 said:


> Thanks. I will set her up in another bedroom for now separately. So the other cat dosent need to be near her.
> 
> Shes tica reg as is the stud


Registered for breeding i hope!

I sleep with mine from about 5 days before due date.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I always used old flannelette sheeting cut to size in the kitten box. If you start out with about six pieces, you can remove the top one every time it becomes soiled. When kittening is complete vetbed or similar is the best base for the box because it allows moisture to pass through and keep kittens dry.

You mention scissors, presumably to cut cords if necessary. At the risk of stating the obvious, should the girl not sever them herself, make sure you squeeze the side next to the kitten before cutting to prevent bleeding. You really need an antiseptic to keep your hands clean in case you have to help. Some girls start with the cord and leave the membranes over the kitten's face so you should clear them as soon as possible and you are obviously thinking you may need to dry the kittens because of the mention of towels.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

QOTN said:


> I always used old flannelette sheeting cut to size in the kitten box. If you start out with about six pieces, you can remove the top one every time it becomes soiled. When kittening is complete vetbed or similar is the best base for the box because it allows moisture to pass through and keep kittens dry.
> 
> You mention scissors, presumably to cut cords if necessary. At the risk of stating the obvious, should the girl not sever them herself, make sure you squeeze the side next to the kitten before cutting to prevent bleeding. You really need an antiseptic to keep your hands clean in case you have to help. Some girls start with the cord and leave the membranes over the kitten's face so you should clear them as soon as possible and you are obviously thinking you may need to dry the kittens because of the mention of towels.


The cord is much more likely to bleed if cut with sharp scissors - cord scissors for humans are quite blunt. I tear them with clean thumbnails and there is almost no bleeding.

And the less you do the better. I think there's a bit temptation to take over from the girl. I found watching a video of a friend standing by as a CPL rescue kittened quite instructive.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you all

Yes towels for under her giving birth and on standby for rubbing babies if needed.

I will sit quietly and just let her get on unless needed. Vetsnon standby too


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What breed is she? Some breeds can require more assistance than others 

is the breeder of your girl not mentoring you? Or anyone else met through showing prior to breeding?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> The cord is much more likely to bleed if cut with sharp scissors - cord scissors for humans are quite blunt. I tear them with clean thumbnails and there is almost no bleeding.
> And the less you do the better. I think there's a bit temptation to take over from the girl. I found watching a video of a friend standing by as a CPL rescue kittened quite instructive.


I used to tear cords once I was experienced but it can be daunting to a novice faced with a slippery kitten but it is really not a priority if the queen is not seeing to the babies. Clearing the airways is the most important thing. My girls were always so close to me. They were happy for me to help them. I used to think it cemented the relationship plus starts the human/kitten off on the right track.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Amber2602 said:


> Thank you all
> Yes towels for under her giving birth and on standby for rubbing babies if needed.
> I will sit quietly and just let her get on unless needed. Vetsnon standby too


Please do not use towels as bedding. When kittens are born they cannot retract their claws and towels can catch on them. They are definitely needed for drying them if necessary but the mother will do that unless the kittens are born in very quick succession.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

QOTN said:


> Please do not use towels as bedding. When kittens are born they cannot retract their claws and towels can catch on them. They are definitely needed for drying them if necessary but the mother will do that unless the kittens are born in very quick succession.


Is vet bed better?
Or a fleecy blanket? Have tons of blankets. Some fleecy some just plain


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

QOTN said:


> I used to tear cords once I was experienced but it can be daunting to a novice faced with a slippery kitten but it is really not a priority if the queen is not seeing to the babies. Clearing the airways is the most important thing. My girls were always so close to me. They were happy for me to help them. I used to think it cemented the relationship plus starts the human/kitten off on the right track.


Thank you. Yes she's my shadow so hopefully we will keep that trust during birth.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

spotty cats said:


> What breed is she? Some breeds can require more assistance than others
> 
> is the breeder of your girl not mentoring you? Or anyone else met through showing prior to breeding?


I don't do showing. She's Scottish fold

No they arnt mentoring me. I have advice frommthe stud owner and on hand when needed and I have friends who have bred but not breeders.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I've always used puppy pads for the birth then a polarfleece type blanket from then on. I've also found that kitchen towel is far superior to flannels/towels for drying kittens.
I've always cut the cords with scissors which sit in antiseptic wash throughout the birthing process, if the queen has failed to do the job, but tied it with dental tape first (a tip from a reproduction vet). I've tried tearing them, but never could, probably because I never had long enough nails!
I agree with @QOTN that ensuring the face is clear of the membrane is vital. I always wiped the face to stimulate breathing if the queen was a little lax.
A good alarm clock, set to every 30 to 60 minutes and out of arm reach is a must in case you fall asleep while on watch. I use my phone and set three alarms to go off one after the other to ensure I get up and check!
A bin bag, or nappy sacks are useful for disposing to the detritus.
A heat pad is, imho, vital. I switch it on as soon as I see the queen starting labour so it's warm by the time the first kitten arrives should it be needed. 
I also think that kitten milk, feeding bottles and 2ml syringes should be in every breeders kittening box. Hopefully you won't need it but if you do, you don't have days to wait around for some to arrive in the post once the kittens have arrived, and of course its absolutely vital if there is any risk of NI (blood incompatibility).
I also keep a note of contraction timings and kitten and placenta arrivals. Queens tend to follow a pattern with each birth so it can be useful to have a reminder for future litters she may have.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Tigermoon said:


> I've always used puppy pads for the birth then a polarfleece type blanket from then on. I've also found that kitchen towel is far superior to flannels/towels for drying kittens.
> I've always cut the cords with scissors which sit in antiseptic wash throughout the birthing process, if the queen has failed to do the job, but tied it with dental tape first (a tip from a reproduction vet). I've tried tearing them, but never could, probably because I never had long enough nails!
> I agree with @QOTN that ensuring the face is clear of the membrane is vital. I always wiped the face to stimulate breathing if the queen was a little lax.
> A good alarm clock, set to every 30 to 60 minutes and out of arm reach is a must in case you fall asleep while on watch. I use my phone and set three alarms to go off one after the other to ensure I get up and check!
> ...


Thank you that is so helpful.

I will make a note of this and order more of what I need today.
I've got puppy pads and just need vet bed/polar fleece blanket really. I've only got 1 really good one but dxpecting blood so I will get more.

I've had a baby that went wrong with a lot of blood so I'm defo not squeamish which is a blessing .

Thank you again


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Amber2602 said:


> Is vet bed better?
> Or a fleecy blanket? Have tons of blankets. Some fleecy some just plain


Vet bed is perfect. No loops, moisture goes straight through easy to wash. Blankets are only good if they are like that - no loops, synthetic so moisture goes through. I brought a big bit online and cut it up. And because moisture goes straight through I put puppy pads underneath to start with.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I personally have always had colostrum in, I try and let kittens feed off mum as much as possible as mum colostrum helps with their immunity. I have only had to use it once within the 1st 24 hours after Blue had a c-section as the kittens were struggling to latch from the effects of the anaesthetic. You can then use it like normal kitten milk later as when we have had big litters I always feed the biggest kittens a couple of times a day to allow the little ones access to the milk bar.

I use the Nettex kitten milk and have their nutridrops available. It's great to give mum a energy burst if she is tiring during Labour. They are also easy to drop on kittens tongues if they get cold and hungry. You can use glucose syrup if you do find a cold kitten. I get mine from here
https://abnobapetstore.co.uk/nettex-lifeline-for-kittens.html

I use povidone iodine on their umbilicals after breaking them but that's a farming thing, the vast majority of breeders do not use it and have not I'll effects.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you^

I've just ordered kitten milk replacement and all the gubbins that go with.
Vet bed (3), have blankets too which are kitten safe.
Have puppy pads I got today
A heat mat which I will put on soon as it arrives to tempt her in the bed. She loves being warm!
Whelping pack which has gloves/sterile scissors/wipes/stethoscope/syringes 
Phone will be fully charged and my vet/out of hours on standby. 

Shes got a lovely big box in her den ready so I will kit it out with everything by Tuesday. Which is just a week till K day! 

Thanks again for the help. I work in healthcare I am not squeamish or a panicky person, but my priority is my girl!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I always used to remove the heat pad while girls were kittening. I had it on the bed so I could keep kittens warm and away from the birth process, then put it back in the box when the labour was finished. It is important to make sure the box is big enough for the girl to lie with her babies but away from the pad if she gets too hot.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

QOTN said:


> I always used to remove the heat pad while girls were kittening. I had it on the bed so I could keep kittens warm and away from the birth process, then put it back in the box when the labour was finished. It is important to make sure the box is big enough for the girl to lie with her babies but away from the pad if she gets too hot.


Thank you

Do i just literally let her get on with everything and only ever touch the kittens if they need their airways clearing/a helping start? Also wear gloves while i do this?

I have read, asked people and watched videos of kitten birth but i just want to make sure iver got it right. its way too close now!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am afraid you will have to wait and see how she reacts. My first queen would not look at the kittens until they were all clean and dry. Some maiden queens need help, others know instinctively what to do. It would be a good idea to ask her breeder how the line behaves. Sometimes even experienced girls need help if the kittens are born in very quick succession.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

QOTN said:


> I am afraid you will have to wait and see how she reacts. My first queen would not look at the kittens until they were all clean and dry. Some maiden queens need help, others know instinctively what to do. It would be a good idea to ask her breeder how the line behaves. Sometimes even experienced girls need help if the kittens are born in very quick succession.


I will do thank you. Suppose they are all different too!

on countdown its all very exciting


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

No need for gloves, clean hands are fine. Some girls only settle with their kittens once they've finished delivering, others do a splendid job cleaning each up, but if kittens arrive very quickly can get overwhelmed. 

I hope the girls breeder is willing to give advice and the stud owner should be in my view.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> No need for gloves, clean hands are fine. Some girls only settle with their kittens once they've finished delivering, others do a splendid job cleaning each up, but if kittens arrive very quickly can get overwhelmed.
> 
> I hope the girls breeder is willing to give advice and the stud owner should be in my view.


they have - the stud owner is fantastic. But i appreciate other views too as a "one size fits all" isnt something i live by. So I like gaining opinions and then doing what works best for us


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Is she registered for breeding? Is the reason the girls breeder isn’t mentoring because she’s not meant to be bred?

The stud owner shouldn’t be the main source since they won’t know the girls lines. Also
assuming he’s of a different breed, are they familiar with Fold breeding?


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

spotty cats said:


> Is she registered for breeding? Is the reason the girls breeder isn't mentoring because she's not meant to be bred?
> 
> The stud owner shouldn't be the main source since they won't know the girls lines. Also
> assuming he's of a different breed, are they familiar with Fold breeding?


I havent requested a mentor, I asked solely for advice which I get.

For my sins on this board clearly too, I do not show. I have no interest in it, I wanted to breed to better what I have and keep 1 minimum. They are all spoken for (kittens) before I even bred.

Yes we are all aware of fold breeding, and would not dream of breeding fold to fold!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You don’t need to request a mentor, it’s good practice that anyone selling cats with breeding rights mentor the owner. They know the breed, they know their lines. 

You keep ignoring the question of whether she is actually registered for breeding however 

I never said you bred Fold to Fold, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

spotty cats said:


> You don't need to request a mentor, it's good practice that anyone selling cats with breeding rights mentor the owner. They know the breed, they know their lines.
> 
> You keep ignoring the question of whether she is actually registered for breeding however
> 
> I never said you bred Fold to Fold, quite the opposite in fact.


yes shes reg active.

but i asked advice on birth, i didnt ask for a grilling ! i was however expecting that too


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Rather defensive over a few simple questions that are quite relevant to a new breeder especially starting out with a difficult breed. 

Mentors, registration and health tests are standard for good breeders - most breeders are rather proud to have done the required health tests, not offended by it.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

spotty cats said:


> Rather defensive over a few simple questions that are quite relevant to a new breeder especially starting out with a difficult breed.
> 
> Mentors, registration and health tests are standard for good breeders - most breeders are rather proud to have done the required health tests, not offended by it.


I just asked advice about the birth and prep for it, I didn't expect an interrogation. It isn't (imo) a difficult breed with reading and understanding the lines/genetics and the obvious fold on fold issue (which id never do and cringe at those who would).

I think i am prepped now for her birth anyhow


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Amber2602 said:


> I just asked advice about the birth and prep for it, I didn't expect an interrogation.


The forum has unfortunately seen more than it's fair share of people come on here asking for advice regarding breeding, usually after the fact (a quick look down the forum will show multiple examples of this). The long-time breeders who have witnessed this play out over and over again have become fatigued by the constant flow of these people, and tend to be a bit zealous when it comes to newbies to the forum asking about breeding, especially when they are also new to breeding. Add to that you have a breed some disapprove of then you have the classic double whammy.
Honestly for every breeder trying to do things by the book we get at least thirty on here who just want to show their kids the miracle of birth / make money / think cats should experience parenthood .... I could go on :Banghead

I would suggest you put together a full birthing kit that not only will help you deal with a straightforward birth but also a bad birth because it makes not one iota how experienced you are, there will be bad births. What differs will be how quickly you recognise and deal with the problems when they arise; no book or internet site will teach you this skill, it comes with long, very painfully acquired experience. Being fully prepared for the worst is just part of this and can make the difference between a kitten and even the queen herself living or dying.

Do let us know how you and your girl get on


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Amber2602 said:


> yes shes reg active.
> <snip>


Isn't her breeder also offering advice?


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Tigermoon said:


> The forum has unfortunately seen more than it's fair share of people come on here asking for advice regarding breeding, usually after the fact (a quick look down the forum will show multiple examples of this). The long-time breeders who have witnessed this play out over and over again have become fatigued by the constant flow of these people, and tend to be a bit zealous when it comes to newbies to the forum asking about breeding, especially when they are also new to breeding. Add to that you have a breed some disapprove of then you have the classic double whammy.
> Honestly for every breeder trying to do things by the book we get at least thirty on here who just want to show their kids the miracle of birth / make money / think cats should experience parenthood .... I could go on :Banghead
> 
> I would suggest you put together a full birthing kit that not only will help you deal with a straightforward birth but also a bad birth because it makes not one iota how experienced you are, there will be bad births. What differs will be how quickly you recognise and deal with the problems when they arise; no book or internet site will teach you this skill, it comes with long, very painfully acquired experience. Being fully prepared for the worst is just part of this and can make the difference between a kitten and even the queen herself living or dying.
> ...


I appreciate it! Just curiosity - whats the issue with the breed itself?

I am now fully prepared and she is currently enjoying life snoozing on the sofa ready! I will get some blankets on my sofa too just in case! wherever she wants to birth is fine by me! thanks again will keep you updated!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Amber2602 said:


> I appreciate it! Just curiosity - whats the issue with the breed itself?
> 
> I am now fully prepared and she is currently enjoying life snoozing on the sofa ready! I will get some blankets on my sofa too just in case! wherever she wants to birth is fine by me! thanks again will keep you updated!


Have a look through this.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/scottish-fold-kitten-help-needed.526987/#post-1065614154

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/scottish-straight-x-scottish-fold.527980/


----------



## lenanowa (Apr 15, 2019)

There’s more to breeding folds than avoiding fold x fold (or fold x straight carrying a folding gene), so hopefully someone more experienced with the breed will be able to help you, especially if you want to keep a girl for the future. I never looked into it in detail but I believe that with TICA, any stiffness to the tail is a disqualifying fault, you want a nice, bendy tail, legs etc. This is one example where showing isn’t just a beauty contest.

Anyhow, good luck with the babies x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Amber2602 said:


> Just curiosity - whats the issue with the breed itself?


You surely understand why you tested for blood type, PKD, HCM scanned and tested to see if she was SF/SF or N/SF. 
And why the stud was also blood types and HCM scanned.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Amber2602 said:


> Just curiosity - whats the issue with the breed itself?


The issue is the mutation that causes the ears to fold also affects cartilage throughout the body and can lead to cats being left disabled and in pain from a very young age. Poor breeding practices, partly due to a lack of research into the breed genetics and partly (perhaps mostly) due to a lack of care on the part of breeders, caused significant suffering and the breed ended up with an extremely bad reputation as a result.
You would be wise to read up on the gene, and how you can mitigate the bad effects to the best possible degree. Ensure however that the information you take in is proper, peer reviewed stuff, not the myriad of twaddle pumped out by the specifically pro or anti brigade.

Here is a link to the genetic test, plus give some further info about how it affects cats. It also references the research done on the gene.
https://vgl.ucdavis.edu/test/scottish-fold

When breeding this breed you need to know not only the gene status of your queen but that of the stud as well, so you do not produce any double mutation kittens. PKD negative is also essential as is Blood Typing.
Personally I scan all my breeding cats for HCM every two years as an absolute minimum.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks.all

She due anyday now (day 62)... I've noticed today the litterbox is saturated with wee. My girls wee in one and poo in the other and it's cleaned twice a day minimum..emptied every other day. Its never been this wet.

Shes still eating and drinking normly and sleeping literally 24.7 except for lots if puring and cuddles upstairs only. 

Mentor is abroad now incase anyone was wondering why I'm asking!!

Are we near ?!


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

How many days is she frim the first mating, it's very likely she's just peeing lots because the kittens are pressing on her bladder.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

she was at stud 9th november (evening) to 13th . But clear mating was the 11th the stud owner observed but also some action on the 10th


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Amber2602 said:


> she was at stud 9th november (evening) to 13th . But clear mating was the 11th the stud owner observed but also some action on the 10th


But for all either of you know she could have been mated on the 9th or 10th


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

OrientalSlave said:


> But for all either of you know she could have been mated on the 9th or 10th


The stud owner only put them together on the night of the 9th..how likely isit they mated straight away? She was on day 2 of call


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Amber2602 said:


> The stud owner only put them together on the night of the 9th..how likely isit they mated straight away? She was on day 2 of call


It's very likely the could have. I only do supervised matings, so I put them together and sit there till they have mated then remove the queen and mate her the same way again the day after only ever doing two matings.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

David C said:


> It's very likely the could have. I only do supervised matings, so I put them together and sit there till they have mated then remove the queen and mate her the same way again the day after only ever doing two matings.


shes either 64 or 66 days today then, I am feeling tomorrow may be "the day". But she has been slightly more restless than normal today and last night. She is still eating and drinking slightly less food than normal though!


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Make sure you stay with her now then as it could be any time now.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

David C said:


> Make sure you stay with her now then as it could be any time now.


I'm home all the time for the next 2 weeks, only going out for 10 minutes to do school run!
after that im home 5 days a week and a family member here the other 2 so they are not alone 

do they generally go at night? we have bets in the house most are for tomorrow !


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Amber2602 said:


> I'm home all the time for the next 2 weeks, only going out for 10 minutes to do school run!
> after that im home 5 days a week and a family member here the other 2 so they are not alone
> 
> do they generally go at night? we have bets in the house most are for tomorrow !


Birth at night is normal, so you need to be sleeping with her.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Her current armpit temp is 37.1 one side and 37.4 the other. 
Bribed with a treat while she was chilling . Hopefully by tomorrow night fingers crossed! So impatient now to meet these very long awaited babies


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Dint bother taking her temperature as you won't get an accurate reading that way it needs to be done analy and if you dint know what your doing you could do some damage and also she won't thank you for trying. Yes the majority of births are at night often starting around 2 am when your knackered and can go on for hours. I've only had 2 or 3 litters born during the day.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

David C said:


> Dint bother taking her temperature as you won't get an accurate reading that way it needs to be done analy and if you dint know what your doing you could do some damage and also she won't thank you for trying. Yes the majority of births are at night often starting around 2 am when your knackered and can go on for hours. I've only had 2 or 3 litters born during the day.


Most of mine have been during the day, but I have been outside the OOH vet at 1:30am in the past


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

still nothing yet!! \have been writing next to her all day, so no changes really except she hasnt bothered much with her food and the kittens are kicking her a lot. She seems to be more alert today than sleepy though?!
(i know during labour i went back to bed in early stages and then was awake 3 days straight so,...)!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Up to 70 days after first mating is normal so you could have several days to wait.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Shes currently nesting in my sons bed! 
I've made a wonderful nest for her but she prefers the duvet. Fine by me !
Shes purring like mad and won't leave me alone. I've let her settle for 10 mins then will check on her again. 

I'm hoping this is the beginning..Good Job I cam do an all nighter and get this assignment done.


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

No patter of tiny paws yet? I have been following this one avidly!


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

I thought she was in labor. She's finally found her nest and lost her mucus plug.. however my other cat is in season and driving her up the wall. Whenever my other cat meows, my pregnant cat gets wound up by her so I have locked the non pregnant one in another room.with a litter tray and food. 
The pregnant cat keeps mothering her and licking her wound.up. 
I dont think.now it will be tonight she hasn't nested as such but just lay in her bed 

Any advice?

Should I keep them apart for a few days ?.

She is getting spayed but she's tiny so was waiting..I'm not now shed being booked in on Monday!!!


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Nothing this morning. I checked her constantly innthe night she's just meowing. But so far this morning I can't feel any kittens moving. Bit worried as normally I can . She is very pacey though and tense ?
I'm.phoning my vet for advice too


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Have the kittens dropped? If so, movement is not always so obvious and they are on their way towards the birth canal. .


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

QOTN said:


> Have the kittens dropped? If so, movement is not always so obvious and they are on their way towards the birth canal. .


Yes qnd her tummy.is "hard"

I've seeen contractions and she's now quiet and hiding


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Amber2602 said:


> Should I keep them apart for a few days ?


As I mentioned previously, expectant cats need peace and quiet, away from the other cats. I kept mine separated until the kittens left at 13/14 weeks. 
If you are taking the other cat to the vets on Monday you do not want her anywhere near newborn kittens.

Hopefully the birth will go well, make sure you have everything to hand and ready now, don't wait and see if you need it.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

We have babies !!!!

3 so far.

She decided to give birth wit the family watching. The dog and other cat and myself and my toddler.

Yeah I cried. She's amazing just amazing.

She has given birth in her cat tree lower level. Will move her when she's done to her safe space and heat pad. I don't want to touch her yet as she's just doing amazing and does not need my help.

Tips welcome as always !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Amber2602 said:


> We have babies !!!!
> 
> 3 so far.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Glad all is going well.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I suspect your girl does not think your chosen place is enclosed enough and so has decided the cat tree is preferable. Make sure the kitten box has a top or blanket to cover it and is not in direct light. Then you may be more successful in persuading her to keep her babies there.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

QOTN said:


> I suspect your girl does not think your chosen place is enclosed enough and so has decided the cat tree is preferable. Make sure the kitten box has a top or blanket to cover it and is not in direct light. Then you may be more successful in persuading her to keep her babies there.


It has both but she wants an audience I suspect haha. 
She deserves it she's doing amazing.

Eating all the placentas. I just keep quietly observing


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Is she having a rest at the moment? Some queens deliver the kittens from one horn and then stop for a while. I never used to let them eat too many placentas as they can cause diarrhoea. Obviously it is essential in the wild because they would not be able to hunt immediately after birth but not so important when they are being fed and girls with squits can be a problem for newborn kittens.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

QOTN said:


> Is she having a rest at the moment? Some queens deliver the kittens from one horn and then stop for a while. I never used to let them eat too many placentas as they can cause diarrhoea. Obviously it is essential in the wild because they would not be able to hunt immediately after birth but not so important when they are being fed and girls with squits can be a problem for newborn kittens.


Thank you..I'm trying to not get too involved but she's so fast throwing them out and eating the placenta.

Had an entire birthing kit ready and not needed (thank god!!)

I will move them tonight when she's finished and settled ...to her bed.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

4!!

When will she feed them?

Shes cleaning them.amazing but clearly hasn't finished yet to let them.settle? 
They know where mama is and smelling but I have tried to keep my distance too


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Some girls are happy multi-tasking and others like to stick to the process of delivering their babies. I can remember phoning the vet I think when I had my first litter asking how long they could go without feeding. I was told 24 hours but actually it was nowhere near as long as that. As I became more experienced, I kept a heated pad on my bed so I could wrap the kittens up on it if the girl was otherwise engaged.

You could try introducing them to the milk bar if there is a lull in proceedings but don't worry too much. I can remember once having been up all night and still one kitten had not latched on and having to go to sleep thinking there must be something wrong with the kitten. When I woke I could not even tell which kitten had been so slow.


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

QOTN said:


> Some girls are happy multi-tasking and others like to stick to the process of delivering their babies. I can remember phoning the vet I think when I had my first litter asking how long they could go without feeding. I was told 24 hours but actually it was nowhere near as long as that. As I became more experienced, I kept a heated pad on my bed so I could wrap the kittens up on it if the girl was otherwise engaged.
> 
> You could try introducing them to the milk bar if there is a lull in proceedings but don't worry too much. I can remember once having been up all night and still one kitten had not latched on and having to go to sleep thinking there must be something wrong with the kitten. When I woke I could not even tell which kitten had been so slow.


Thank you.

Shes currently at the bottom of the cat tree. Shes clearly very happy downstairs with the family inthe dining room.so thinking of moving her bed and litter tray downstairs??

Literally moving them 6 foot to the other side of the fire place with the heat pad and an actual bed so they can't roll out ?


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

When you have time, don’t forget to give us pictures! :Cat


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

We have 5 !

Shes finished. It's a sea of grey they are stunning.

I'm concerned still she's on the bottom of the cat tree and they are already wandering. Imwill read the articles too but still thinking they should be moved into the box that's now directly next to them. With a lovely warm heat mat!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Amber2602 said:


> We have 5 !
> 
> Shes finished. It's a sea of grey they are stunning.
> 
> I'm concerned still she's on the bottom of the cat tree and they are already wandering. Imwill read the articles too but still thinking they should be moved into the box that's now directly next to them. With a lovely warm heat mat!


If you put a heat pad in the box MUST be big enough for them all to get off it. In a normal home a box with fleece on the bottom and the flaps folded over is normally warm enough.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree they should be moved to a safer place. I always had my kittens in the kitten room until they were much older and could explore safely. You need to keep them away from the dog when you are not present and when they start wandering about, you have to make sure there are no dangers which is harder to do in a normal living space.

Five is a lovely size litter. Enough babies to keep her occupied but not so many she will have trouble feeding them. Has she settled down with them now?


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

QOTN said:


> I agree they should be moved to a safer place. I always had my kittens in the kitten room until they were much older and could explore safely. You need to keep them away from the dog when you are not present and when they start wandering about, you have to make sure there are no dangers which is harder to do in a normal living space.
> 
> Five is a lovely size litter. Enough babies to keep her occupied but not so many she will have trouble feeding them. Has she settled down with them now?


Yes she's been asleep on the cat tree with them for a few hours now. So I'm going to make myself a brew which I've waited for 6 hours to have as I've been too busy staring at them! Then will move them. The box is safer they can't wander and roll away. I worry overnight one having a little wander off as it's the dining room

Dog is in the lounge overnight (baby gate separate), other cat is locked in another room for a few weeks will regular daily access to her catio outside. Once the kittens are bigger they can get together again


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Keep the other animals well away frim her now because otherwise there is a possibility she could freak out and attack them harming the kittens in the process. We have some girls who would literally beat the crap out of any of the others if they were to get near them in the first few weeks


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

David C said:


> Keep the other animals well away frim her now because otherwise there is a possibility she could freak out and attack them harming the kittens in the process. We have some girls who would literally beat the crap out of any of the others if they were to get near them in the first few weeks


I have..unfortunately our other girl isn't settling away from.the mum and causing her some stress by meowing so I've made the decision to send her on holiday for a few weeks! I have other rooms separate and a catio but any meow Nd the queen is on high alert .
Safer all round. She will also be coming back spayed and calmer 

Needs must. Priority is the mum and babies


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Just want to say congratulations to Mum and welcome to her babies 

I haven't replied before as I have absolutely no experience with breeding and very little experience of kittens (most of my cats have been adult rescues) but I have been following this topic. Looking forward to seeing photos of the kittens as they grow :Happy


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just want to say congratulations to Mum and welcome to her babies
> 
> I haven't replied before as I have absolutely no experience with breeding and very little experience of kittens (most of my cats have been adult rescues) but I have been following this topic. Looking forward to seeing photos of the kittens as they grow :Happy


Agreed! Altogether now: We want photos! We want photos!


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hahahani inwill in the next few days nownthey have settled !
My other cat is raging she's had to go to the cattery


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

so sad news, we had another delivered sometime today which wasnt viable. I found it underneath the queen, squashed and had some intestine hanging out, very sad

I havent seen my queen drink yet (she has eaten), so im phoning my vets tomorrow for advice. She is fine though and the 5 are thriving

The dead one is the spit of the stud cat. so so sad.


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

Sorry to hear you lost one 

How are mum and the rest of the kits doing?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tony Gussin said:


> Sorry to hear you lost one
> 
> How are mum and the rest of the kits doing?


@Amber2602 I hope your lack of updates dosent mean there is some bad news ,I notice you logged in at 11.22 pm lastnight but didn't post .


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

buffie said:


> @Amber2602 I hope your lack of updates dosent mean there is some bad news ,I notice you logged in at 11.22 pm lastnight but didn't post .


hi no! ive just been really busy - i am a single mum doing a full time healthcare degree as well as having kittens! I am working from home but still really busy!

They are all good, all 5 are thriving, mum is doing amazing, i think we have 4 girls and a boy but i am asking the vet nurse to confirm this asap.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Amber2602 said:


> hi no! ive just been really busy - i am a single mum doing a full time healthcare degree as well as having kittens! I am working from home but still really busy!
> 
> They are all good, all 5 are thriving, mum is doing amazing, i think we have 4 girls and a boy but i am asking the vet nurse to confirm this asap.


Thanks for the update .


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

no problem, they all have homes and i have people still asking me for one (friends) which is lovely. Breeding this once was the right thing for us. Lovely experience too including for my child so extra bonus there! Just now selecting one to keep is a nightmare as i want 2!


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

Amber2602 said:


> no problem, they all have homes and i have people still asking me for one (friends) which is lovely. Breeding this once was the right thing for us. Lovely experience too including for my child so extra bonus there! Just now selecting one to keep is a nightmare as i want 2!


Glad to hear all is well! Would you be able to put up a few pictures? 
We need our kitten fix!


----------



## Amber2602 (Nov 9, 2021)

Tony Gussin said:


> Glad to hear all is well! Would you be able to put up a few pictures?
> We need our kitten fix!


i will at some point! Just need to take some decent ones. really really hard getting nice pictures of wriggly 3 week old hamster looka likes! haha


----------



## TonyG (Oct 25, 2020)

Amber2602 said:


> i will at some point! Just need to take some decent ones. really really hard getting nice pictures of wriggly 3 week old hamster looka likes! haha


Please make it your mission in life as soon as possible!


----------

